# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019

## themasmtravel

*       Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm ->  Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## themasmtravel

Du lịch hấp dẫn!

----------


## themasmtravel

du lịch vui vui!

----------


## nhasangiatot

Ánh sao mới với dịch vụ tốt!

----------


## nhasangiatot

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## nhasangiatot

LH trực tiếp quản lí nhà sàn Chị Thêm 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

LH trực tiếp quản lí nhà sàn Chị Thêm 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

Giá trọn gói 1 ngày chỉ với 150k/người bao gồm ăn,ở,thuyền tham quan thắng cảnh 2 Đền và 1 Động! LH trực tiếp quản lí nhà sàn Chị Thêm 0966223019.

----------


## nhasangiatot

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-Chị Thêm 0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Chị  Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-Chị Thêm 0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-Chị Thêm 0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-Ms Thêm 0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019
Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau: nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau: ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.
Tùy theo số lượng khách.
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).


Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019
ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói-0966223019**Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 200 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm -> Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *-> Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
*Tùy theo số lượng khách.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
- Động Thác Bờ.
*(Tùy theo số lượng. Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*

*Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: Ms Thêm 0966223019*
*ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*

----------

